# New antivirus from BT ?



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> One of the benefits of your BT Total Broadband service is Norton Anti-Virus and Firewall, provided by BT Yahoo! Online Protection. We're writing to let you know that this software will be discontinued shortly. BT NetProtect Plus, our new improved security software, is available for download now.
> 
> BT NetProtect Plus
> 
> BT NetProtect Plus is BT's new, improved security software that provides comprehensive PC and online security at no extra cost for BT Total Broadband Option 2, 3 and Anywhere customers.


*
Has anyone made this switch ?
Can anyone recomend the switch or should I avoid it and find something else ? ( dont see why I should mind !!! ) *

 welcome 

(Running on windows vista, currently norton antivirus with liveupdate and no problems )


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

!!!

On Saturday I installed this and tonight I had to do a system restore !!!! 
Seems it removed norton, added its sit advisor thingy  but no actual program to run antivirus scans!!!

I am now back but possibly unprotected -  Anyone else made the switch 

~Dizzi~


----------

